# Aqua Den's 2006 calander photo contest!



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

2006 Calendar contest

Here's your chance to submit your favorite aquatic photo for our Aqua Den 2006 calendar photo contest.
It's nothing big, we'd just like to put together a nice aquatic calendar again for 2006, and have a few prizes to offer for the first 3 places.

As you know, Aqua Den is a non-profit board with no advertising. In an effort to keep it that way, we rely on the generous donations from members, and the small profit from sales at the Aqua Den store. Here's your chance to contribute to our new 2006 aquatic calendar, which will be offered through the Aqua Den store.

The rules and fine print:

There will be three prizes consisting of:

* $50 cash for the most popular photo, plus the cover photo for the calendar and one of the months featured. 
* $25 for second place, plus one of the months featured. 
* $10 for third place, plus one of the months featured.

The other 9 chosen entries will have their photo featured on one of the monthly photos in our calendar, and the option of buying the calendar at cost.

1. Please include the following information with your submission: 
Name: (member name or real name) 
Photo Title: (optional, but helpful for posting) 
Photography equipment: (optional) 
Tank/livestock data: (not required, but helpful) 
Comments: (optional) 
E-mail address: 
(Personal information will not be posted on the board, and entries will remain anonymous for voting purposes.)

2. Submit your entries to [email protected] (as an attachment, in jpeg format), and they will then be posted in the Aqua Den calendar photo contest thread. This thread is only to be used for posting of photos and accompanying info. Other comments/replies will be moved/deleted.

3. Members *with at least 5 posts* may submit up to, but no more then 3 entries. Non-winning images may be resubmitted for future contests (if applicable). Winning photos are ineligible for resubmissions for 3 years.

4. You must be the photographer and copyright holder of any photos you submit. However, the photographic subject(s) do not have to be of your own aquarium; photos of other personal aquariums, public aquariums, etc. are permitted. Digital and/or scanned photos are acceptable forms of submitted photos, providing the quality is high enough to carry over to the large size the calendar requires.

5. Aqua Den recommends saving a full size copy of your image on your own computer in case a photo happens to get lost for some reason. You retain all copyrights to any entries submitted to Aqua Den, but you grant Aqua Den the right to reproduce these entries in our calendar with the Aqua Den logo on the photo. Aqua Den will never use an entry in any way other than specified.

6. Photos should be clear, high resolution images in order for them to be used for the calendar. They will be sized down for posting in the contest thread, but the original larger images will be saved.

7. Watermarks and signatures are allowed, and if you would like your signature added to your chosen picture, we will add it for you to give photography credit (optional).

8. Photo submissions will be voted on by registered Aqua Den members via a "vote for your favorite" poll. The top 3 photos will win the cash prizes, plus have their photo featured in the calendar. The other 9 top entries will have their photo featured in the calender, and the option of buying the calendar at cost. 
In the event of a tie, we will run a second round between the tied entries to determine the winner.

9. The Aqua Den staff reserves the right to resolve disputes and disqualify entries as they see fit.

10. The photo submission deadline is October 15th, and member voting will take place between October 16th and November 15th. Only one vote is allowed per member. In the event of a tie or incomplete voting, the Aqua Den staff will be the final judges.

11. Winners will be announced on or before December 1st.

Edit/addition: 
You must have html enabled in your profile in order to view the entries.

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The submission portion of the contest is over.

Now the voting is open, so if you're a member, come on over and vote for your favorite three pics.


----------

